# Faulty Gaggia Baby Class D (cross post from wiki)



## gaggia_noob (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello - I posted in the wiki about a fault I'm having with my Gaggia, then realised it might be better off in here.

I made a video of what's happening - would appreciate any pointers from anyone!

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?26163-Gaggia-Baby-Class-D-broken-can-you-help-identify-fault-from-video

cheers


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Might be worth contacting forum member @gaggiamanualservice.com for advice as he services Gaggias.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the mention. From experience I would lean toward a cpu issue. Ideally you need to test pump separately from machine. Are the lights acting any different than usual, odd flashing etc.


----------

